# mixed feelings about college..help



## shesmyheart22 (Mar 25, 2008)

i have such mixed feelings about college. i have been going to a community college for the past couple of years and i have decided to transfer to a university as soon as i graduate. I went the other day to tour the campus and instead of just feeling excited i felt sad and a bit overwhelmed. i mean i do feel excited too, because i feel it will be best for me in the end but its just a very anxiety driven situation for me. let me just vent about the feelings i had while i was touring the campus and see what you guys think and if you have ever experienced them.

1. i felt overwhelmed because the campus is huge like 25000 plus go there, and as of right now i have no one going with me, so i know ill be alone at first. 

2. the social anxiety is gonna make it hard i know, because its not gonna be easy for me to meet people. i want so badly to blend in and make some friends. 

3. i kept worrying about little things like omg how am i gonna function in this huge unfamilair environment. how will i get use to where everything is at? i get lost very easily. seriously i cant drive in unfamilair places that well especially if someone is in the car with me, even my friend that went with me to tour the campus said i cant drive, i just dont have a sense of direction and i get lost easy. 

4. the money worries me too. i will pretty much be on my own. hopefully financial aid will help but im not sure what job i will have an i learn so slow when it comes to knew jobs. im very worried about this. an im not sure if because im 23 i will be able to live on campus. 

Im basically obsessing over every detail and its driving me crazy. why cant i just be excited about this an not worry over everything. i would really appreciate any advice that anyone has that has been to a university and already knows what its like. does anyone else feel the same as me? and obsess over little things? also does anyone have any advice for living on campus an do some universities help you financially even if living off campus?


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

I understand what you are going through on most of your problems. What I did though was stay with my parents though. I couldn't afford to live there since I was paying for it myslef too. I did go to the intro thing for new students and I was pretty tense during the whole thing. It was the University of Rhode Island and it was a big campus. I was so nervous I didn't even want to take classes there, I took all my classes at the satelite campus in Providence which I was able to commute to. The student loans paid for most of it, I started paying it back a about 6 months ago. But I worried about a lot of the little things too.

Yes, there are always some financial advisors to help you out. There are even advisors to help you find a job after you graduate. But don't worry, I think once you get into it, it will be easier. Everytime I start a new job I'm a basket case, but after a while I'm ok. After a few weeks you should be alright!


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

I wasted 2 years at universities before I realized it just probably is not for me.
My parents suggested I try radiology/x-ray tech so I might end up going to community college for that down the road but no promises... it seems like a pretty low stress job though and pays good enough.
Just don't think that you *have* to go to a 4 year college for a bachelors degree... it's not necessary to get a lot of jobs (in fact most jobs will accept experience in the area which you can get in lower positions).

"also does anyone have any advice for living on campus an do some universities help you financially even if living off campus?"

Research the dorms and pick one that houses older students or even student apartments if you can. the ones with freshmen and sophomores even juniors they all get too rowdy and drink in dorms, make lots of noise, do weird things and make life miserable. The bathrooms at my college first year SUCKED because they were basically destroyed and messed up daily by students.
Off campus housing usually you get no assistance with but universities will always help you find cheap/useful housing.


----------



## zaph (Aug 4, 2004)

I kind of wanted to post on this, because I ****ed up Uni big time. In the end I had to take a whole other degree to fix things. So I wish I could go back and give my self some advice.
The first thing is be prepared, get all the paperwork out of the way before you arrive. This sounds a bit dull, but the last thing thing you want to do is spend your first week chasing up forms. The next thing, if you can, look carefully into accomadation. It will probabally be a hall of residence, but which one? I let the uni pick for me and ended up the middle of nowhere. You want somewhere with a good vibe, and close to lecture halls (early+hangover bad).
As for meeting people, don't put too much pressue on yourself. I felt, because I haven't met anyone in the first week; that was it. Like me or alot of people on this board things will be a bit trickier for you, don't put too much pressure on yourself. A good way of meeting people is the uni clubs and societies. Look at what is on offer, go to as many of the intro events as possible. You won't fit in everywhere, but eventually you find somewhere you click.
The last thing I wish I had done was ask for help. If you feel isolated, use the uni helplines, talk to your tutor, it is what they are there for. Anyway good luck and hope some of that is helpful.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

I too am about to transfer from a small college of about 5000 to a college of about 30000 where I don't know anyone and I'm terified. I have many of the same worries you do. The rooming situation is worrying me the most right now though b/c I'm affraid the people I get stuck with won't like me.


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

I have struggled so much with roommate issues myself. You probably won't do this but I wouldn't recommend going into a dorm type of housing. It is way too overwhelming for someone with SA I think. An apartment might be better where you can live with only a couple of other people. I know that it can be so nerve wracking to think about meeting your roommates and if they will like you or not. But I had to do it because I was desperate since I only have about one friend that I don't even get to see that often. I thought about living with random people as possibly desensitizing myself to social situations. It did help a little bit but it was so difficult especially the first year. But if you think that living on campus would help you then you should do it. I actually was glad that I lived on campus last semester because I really got along with my roommate and we had some fun together.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Financial aid is offered to many students from what I heard especially if you live in the U.S. I have problems worrying about making friends and feeling awkward in class or just extremely self conscious.


----------



## Cmwright (May 12, 2008)

I go to a Community College right now. But I have a few more Credits before I graduate and Transfer to a 4 year school. So I plan to visit the colleges I want to attend. I will be living by myself in a Dorm or Apartment on Campus. I will have mixed feelings, because it would be my first time away from Home.
I know I wont know anyone at the school, I usually stay by myself anyway. At my Community College, their arent any clubs or organizations. So you really dont meet too many people. So when I go to a 4 year school, it will be Clubs, Sororities, Organizations I can join. So I can meet people, make friends, and network.


----------

